# PhotoImpact 12 won't start at all



## eckerg (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello,
I have a problem with Ulead PhotoImpact 12 and I haven't been able to find the answer for it.

PhotoImpact just won't start at all. If I double-click its icon, the hourglass appears next to the cursor for a few seconds, then disappears and nothing happens. It also does this when I try with another shortcut or start directly the exe. If I have a look at the Task Manager, there is the Iedit.exe process running, but it occupies only 3040 kB of memory and doesn't use CPU at all. It doesn't end unless I kill it.

The program worked fine for a long time: it was working till yesterday, but today not anymore. I had this problem before, and then I didn't do anything - I went back to PI10. I just wanted to try 12, but when it failed to start, I uninstalled and forgot about it. Some time after, I had to reinstall Windows, and after that I installed 12, which worked, so I upgraded to it.

It has to be linked somehow with Microsoft OneCare's online safety scanner plugin, because this was the only thing that I installed recently. (I can't remember clearly, but I think I suspected it last time, too. Especially its registry-cleaning method. That was somehow very suspicious.)

So now I uninstalled PhotoImpact, emptied all Temp folders, shift-deleted the Application Data and the Program Files folder of PhotoImpact, searched the registry for Ulead- and PhotoImpact-related entries and deleted them. Then, I uninstalled the OneCare safety scanner plugin and deleted all related registry entries. After I reinstalled PhotoImpact, the problem remained: it didn't start.

I hope there is a solution to this issue. Thank you for your help.


----------



## eckerg (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyway, some more serious problems appeared and I finally decided to reinstall Windows. So now it isn't urgent at all, but I would be still curious what was the cause. Especially because browsing the Corel forum more thoroughly I found this problem at more threads (I wonder why Google didn't show them) and there was no real solution (except reinstalling Windows).


----------

